# Marie asked I post about Snowball



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I just got a text from Marie. They are still at the vets. Snowball threw up after he got his rabies vaccine. I know Marie would appreciate all of our prayers.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh no, so sorry to hear about that, Marie! Praying Snowball feels better soon.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

praying


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Poor Snowball.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh no I hope he gets better soon. Poor baby


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Crystal. I hate to hear that. Happy that she's staying at the vet's until Snowball's okay or if he needs any treatment. Praying for him.rayer:


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Poor Baby. Sending my prayers.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I guess they are out of Cerenia and went to another clinic to go get some. I asked if he was still vomiting or if it was just that once and she doesn't know since they took him in the back. Poor Marie must be worried sick. Please pray for peace for her.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Fingers crossed. Poor babies.


----------



## SuziLee (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh, I know she must be so worried. Thinking of you and Snowball, Marie, and prayers that everything is fine.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Marie,

You and Snowball are in my thoughts. I am hoping that it is just a minor reaction and some stress that cause the vomiting and that it will pass quickly.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Can't Snowball get a health waiver for a rabies vaccine? Poor baby,I'll light a candle for Snowball!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Surprised a vet could be out of Cerenia and also if it's an allergic reaction you need to treat and stop the reaction first and foremost, not necessarily the symptoms.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Surprised a vet could be out of Cerenia and also if it's an allergic reaction you need to treat and stop the reaction first and foremost, not necessarily the symptoms.


I'm not thinking this is an allergic reaction. At least not in the sense you and I think of with an allergic reaction.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh No!.. poor Snowball and poor dear Marie...Know she must be so worried! Hoping just a one time thing with the vomiting...maybe just stress related and praying hard the little guy will be feeling better very soon!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing Crystal---we have had lots of reactions 3 of which were anaphylactic but never vomiting. Perhaps Snowball picked up on Marie's stress or the benadryl did not set right w/the tummy?


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Marie, if you see this - please call me if you need anything since I'm back in town. I'll be back home from work around 5 tonight and can be over quickly. I'm happy to help with anything so please don't hesitate to call me!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I'm not thinking this is an allergic reaction. At least not in the sense you and I think of with an allergic reaction.


I sure hope so. With kids and adults it can be one of the signs. Never happened to David but I know it did in others. Hoping it's unrelated to the vaccine.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Sending prayers


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Thinking of Snowball and Marie x


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> I sure hope so. With kids and adults it can be one of the signs. Never happened to David but I know it did in others. Hoping it's unrelated to the vaccine.


Me too. I mean it's definitely related somehow. Whether stress from being at the vets or stress from getting the vaccine. Or from the Benedryl. Or maybe an intolerance to the vaccine itself. But praying it's not a true allergic reaction.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

rayer:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Praying


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh no! I feel awful for her and her baby  I REALLY hate that vaccine!! I hope little snowball is ok


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Marie just texted that they are on their way home. They did give him the Cerenia. And now he's scratching like mad under his chin. She'll update when she can I'm sure.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> Can't Snowball get a health waiver for a rabies vaccine? Poor baby,I'll light a candle for Snowball!


Totally agree, Michelle! 

Praying for Marie and Snowball. I feel so bad for the sweet little guy. Hope he is better very soon.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Prayers for Marie and Snowball.....I know she must be so worried.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- I'm just now seeing this.

Sending lots of prayers for precious Snowball and hugs to you and Felix. I know that you must be a nervous wreck. Please update when you can.

Crystal -- thanks for posting.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Thinking of lil Snowball and Marie... I hope it's just a stress reaction and not anything more serious...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh no! Praying everything is OK!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Awww poor Snowball. Prayers that he feels better soon.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

*UPDATE:* Just got off the phone with Marie. They had just gotten home and felt like Snowball was having trouble breathing once they got home. They called their vet who said to give him some more Benadryl and see how he is in 20 minutes. But since it seems like he's still struggling, they are taking him back to their vet. Please continue to pray for Snowball, Marie and Felix.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Please tell Marie that she and Snow ball are in my prayers............... so upsetting!!! I hate the rabbie shot.............. I just pray that all will go well!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I can't believe the vet would say to administer more benadryl & wait 20 min. if he is having breathing difficulties! 20 min. can be a lifetime in such a situation.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

i'm in constant prayer for Snowball and Marie and Felix


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Praying, praying, praying!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sending positive thoughts to you Dear Marie.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Just hung up the phone with Marie since they were pulling into the parking lot at the vet clinic. Snowball for the most part rode comfortably with just a couple of episodes where he was either reverse sneezing or having trouble breathing. I was unable to hear him during those episodes. But I wanted everyone to know that they are back at the vets now. They did say that once home he was scratching at his chin, rubbing his eyes and scooting on the floor. To me, it sure sounds like a lot of itching from an allergic reaction.

Marie wanted me to be sure to tell all of his SM Aunties and Uncles thank you so much for caring and praying for him.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I know how worried Marie was prior to the vet visit. What a nightmare for them all. Sweet Snowball....I hate that this is hard on him. We all struggle w/the dredded rabies vaccine. I so wish it was a smooth vet visit. Praying that he is better soon and all this is behind them. Sending prayers!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, that is probably an allergic reaction Crystal. Poor baby! And that was the TF3?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

At the vets office Marie and Felix were told that Snowball is definitely having an allergic reaction with a lot of itchiness, scratchy eyes and throat. Poor little guy.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh my, I hope they are doing ok now. I was so nervous reading this thread. 
Poor Snowball, Marie and Felix.

Crystal, what does that means in terms of getting him feeling better?


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh poor Snowball  And poor Marie and Felix 

I hope they can get his itchiness down quickly, and that the reaction doesn't get worse.

Was already praying for Snowball, but will send extra prayers.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Continuing prayers.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sending lots of prayers that he will be just fine. This is really scary.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh Marie...I fell so bad for you and Snowball...I will pray that he feels better real soon...hugs.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

So sorry to hear this. Hoping Snowball recovers soon. Many good thoughts for Marie and Snowball. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Gosh, I was hoping he was better by now. Paws crossed


----------



## dmsl (Jan 26, 2013)

Bless their little hearts...thoughts & prayers to all...why oh why is this shot necessary when most of our little babies are kept inside???!!!! We haven't gotten our Booboo's shot yet, he is over 6 months old, but when I read these stories...I just put it off longer! Keep us posted!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers continuing for Snowball.... this is just so upsetting!!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Poor little Snowball, my heart goes out to Marie but thank goodness they were at the vet's when he had the reaction.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Hoping to hear good news!!!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

The vet should be able to give them a waiver so he never has to have another shot. That is too risky to have anymore, the reactions will only get worse as time goes on. 
I hope he will be O.K.,


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm just seeing this and hope that little Snowball is doing much better by now. I'm sure that was so scary for Marie. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have been praying and praying, to come back to bad news is just awful, oh Lord Be with Snowball, he's such a precious little guy, bring relief to all the reactions to the medicines. Lord Snowball has to get better, he has a mommy and daddy who need him, comfort Marie and Felix, give them strength as they sit and wait, it's so stressful, they feel so helpless, be with the vet Lord give her your insight on how to help little Snowball.
It's so hard to be so far away, wanting to be with Marie and Felix, just feeling so helpless, Lord bring comfort to all of our spoiled maltese you know each of us by name, may we be in constant prayers, I know you hear everyone of them. I thank you Lord, for bringing relief to Snowball, I know it's your touch of healing. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

UDATE. It was definitely confirmed Snowball's reaction was from the rabies shot, TF3. From now on the vaccination will be waived and titers will be taken. 

Snowball was given a low dose shot of a steroid and some more Benadryl while there. Oh, everyone's home now. Snowball is doing so much better, he's so much more relaxed, he ate some chicken and Marie said he's looking for more. Oh, and I heard him barking, it was nice and strong. Thank God.

You all are the best. Marie is spent right now, but will post after some rest. Poor girl. I truly believe our prayers worked. Crystal honey, thank you for updating us. Marie will call you soon. 
Xoxoxo xoxoxo xoxoxooxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

I am SO happy that snowball is doing better and that both he and Marie will not have to go through that awful experience again!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, thank God he is feeling better. I read through the whole thread and was starting to panic. Oh poor Marie. 

Sending you hugs, Marie.

Thanks for keep us posted, Crystal and Kerry.


----------



## dmsl (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow, thank heavens it's over now....hope everyone has a restful night ahead!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am glad to hear he is home and feeling better.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So happy he is doing better.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you Lord for hearing our prayers


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Thank goodness Snowball is doing better. :chili: Poor Marie, what a stressful day. Stress like that takes a lot out of a person.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so so thrilled to find Snowball is doing better!! Marie and Felix must be exhausted!! ...but at least there has been a good outcome! 


Thank you so much Crystal and Kerry for keeping us updated!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Just catching up on this and so glad he is home and doing better. Will continue prayers for Snowball.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Talked to Marie ad Snowball is resting quietly and doing well. But Marie is exhausted. I'm sure Felix is too.

I'm so glad that Snowball is OK. I kow that Marie was very anxious prior to the appointment and she was right to be concerned. We always have good "mom" instincts.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Marie, prayers are on the way for precious Snowball from NC.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am so glad that Snowball is feeling better. Hugs to you both Marie:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

get rest Marie, I know how stressed you have been, I am praying for sweet sleep, I love you


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

What a relief that Snowball is better...I am glad he can get the waiver...we don't have a waiver here, but Lily and Eva will not be getting anymore rabies shots..Marie, hope you sleep well tonight...God bless you..:wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank God he's doing better! I can imagine how stressed Marie and Felix are! Hugs to you!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Glad Snowball is home and resting. Hope Marie is resting with him....


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Marie, sorry you had I go through this. I know you must have been so worried. It's great to hear that Snowball is felling better and looking for more chicken. I personally don't give the rabies vaccine for this reason. Most shots are just not necessary for these little ones, certainly not as often as the recommendations by standard. So happy Snowball is doing well.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Yes, at least he did it at the vet's office and not in the middle of the night. Hoping Snowball and Marie are both doing better very soon!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

First if all ... Dear Spoiled Maltese Family/Friends ...

I cannot thank you enough for all of your prayers and keeping us in your thoughts. It means the world to us. It was such a frightening afternoon. Thank God ... and, to all of you for your prayers ... Snowball is resting peacefully on the sofa with Felix as I type. 

Crystal and Kerry ... Thank you for helping me and Felix keep as calm as possible ... especially during the second and third trips back to the vet's office. You both have no idea how much it meant to both of us. It was as though you were right there in the car with us from home base to the vet's offices. You are Earth Angels.

Lynn darling, thank you, Earth Angel, for your phone call.

And, Nida ... well, you are an Earth Angel, too. Thank you so much for offering to come over and help. Please PM me your phone number again.

And, Earth Angel Paula ... Thank you for the beautiful prayers.


I wish all of my friends who responded to this thread were right here with me ... all of you. Actually, all of you are Earth Angels, too. There is so much I want to share about this whole experience. 

It is now recorded in Snowball's chart that he is absolutely allergic to the rabies vaccine. He was injected in the hind right leg with the Merial Rabies Vaccine Killed Virus Imrab 3TF.

Because he has had a serious allergic reaction to the vaccine ... he will no longer receive any future rabies vaccines. After the three year expiration date ... he will only be titered. And, he will be waived from any further rabies vaccines. So, Michelle and Edie, yes, Snowball receives a health waiver for future rabies vaccines. My personal opinion was that he should have had a waiver this time around. More about that later ... 

We waited in the vet office after the rabies vaccination for at least twenty minutes, paid the bill, and then got in the car. Before Felix even turned the key in the ignition, Snowball threw up. So, right back into the vet hospital we went again.

His vet said that it was just probably stress related and thus, an upset tummy. She suggested to administer a little more Benydryl and Cerenia. She felt this would help calm Snowball down. I told her that when we were leaving the first time that Snowball was going crazy growling and jumping up at every staff member that tried to get close to him! (I think Snowball was probably PO'd for getting probed and poked so much!). Anyway, that was the first thing that upset me ... he never acts like that in the office. It was so not Snowball.

And, then ... during the second visit, after he threw up, the hospital had run out of Cerenia!! Yes, Sue ... I couldn't believe that either. They said they had an unusual amount of sick dogs needing it that day ... but, still. So, the doctor asked us if we could please wait there a while until they checked with other local hospitals to get the Cerenia. A staff member went to a nearby hospital (probably our 24 hour ER vet hospital) and brought back the Cerenia for Snowball.

After the vet thought things were calming down with Snowball ... we decided it was best to bring him home so that he could relax and start to feel better. NOT!

Snowball was so terribly restless in the car ... scratching and trying to get out of his carseat. I finally had to untether him and try and hold him. It didn't help. We were almost home so decided to see if he would calm down after getting into the house. I thought maybe with all the stress that he just might have been holdng on to do a BM. Well, he did run upstairs and did healthy size solid BM's right away. So, I thought he would be okay then. Not so ...

He rolled over on his tummy, while scratching all over. When we tried to rub his tummy he cried. And, then he would stand up and either cry or sound as though he couldn't breathe ... it really got scary. So, we called back the hospital. His doctor said to give him a little bit more Benydryl and give it about ten minutes to work. And, if it didn't work, to come back. And, yes, Sandi ... you are right. Twenty minutes can be a lifetime if one is having difficulty breathing! So, back we went ... right away for the third trip to the hospital! And, yes, Sandi ... it was the Merial TF3 vaccine. (I have a copy of the label and one is in his chart) He was given the vaccine in front of us.

By the time we got there for the third visit ... the doctor who had given him the rabies vaccine injection had gone home. So, this time he was seen by another vet who was very helpful and answered a lot of questions for us. She was the one who let us know it was officially in Snowball's chart that he had an adverse reaction to the rabies vaccine ... and, that a report would or was sent to Merial. (I want Felix and I too make our own report, too). Also, the second vet who saw him on the third return visit today, said that Snowball throwing up was the FIRST thing that can happen when a dog is having an adverse reaction to the rabies vaccine! It is not the money that we are to be compensated for that I want. It's more about the same dosage as given to a hundred pound dog. Any ideas or suggestions are welcome.

The vet who saw him the third time around gave him a little bit more Benydryl and one very low dose steroid shot. She said that would calm everything down for him. The great thing was that one of our favorite techs, Joanne, who has known Snowball since his first visit over seven years ago ... help and cuddled him on her lap until it was time to bring Snowball back out to us. What a difference coming home in the car ... he was very relaxed.

There are a few more things I would like to share ... but, I want to be careful and think more how to bring some things up that are bothering me and Felix about the whole experience.

In the meantime ... Snowball wanted to eat earlier on ... so, I gave him some boiled chicken and a few Cherrios (I know, I know Sylvia ... a few crappy Cherrios!) I boiled some more chicken amd rice for later. Just a while ago he was up in his window seat bed barking at the neighbors. So, please keep the prayers coming that when the meds wear off ... he will continue to return to his good ole self again.

Once agaain, dear friends ... thank you so much for being there for us. I will give a little update tomorrow. I probably won't sleep much tonight ... I want to watch Snowball like a hawk. 

Love and hugs to everyone of you!

Marie


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Marie, if Cheerios make him happy...I would run to the store to buy Cheerios. I am so worried about you and your little baby boy...but honestly, I feel in my heart that he will be okay. It would be great if you could get a waiver from future inoculations, but if not, join me in my revolution...do not give him one more. They may come to get me, they may issue huge fines, but I am not going to risk my babies to abide by a totally ridiculous law.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Marie, I'm so happy you got him back to the vet. I know you will keep a close eye on him. When my Luci had her reaction it was days after the shot. I rushed her to the vet and she stayed all day. It happened again 2 days later. Just wanted to make you aware so that he is watched for several days. Hugs to you all.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I am so happy Marie little Snowball is doing better, I tried to take a nap and all I did was pray for you, Felix and Snowball, my spirit couldn't be settled until I read HE WAS BACK HOME. I believe my spirit was connecting with yours, I felt the fear, I am so thankful to God little Snowball is at home with mommy and daddy, I know you will only cat nap tonight, your ears will be in tune to every sound from Snowball, I do believe God heard our prayers and that precious little boy of yours is ok
Now Marie promise me tomorrow you will sleep, I worry about you, you need to keep rested. I love you to much to think of something happening to you. I do hope Felix gets rest, I'm sure he is exhausted.
At times like this I wish with all my heart I lived close by, we need one another, you have always been there for me, when my girls are ill or have health issues I know I can count on you.
SM loves you Marie, when you are scared we are also.
Kisses and a HUGE hug to you, give Felix a hug from me and of course :smootch: to Snowball.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Do you think it was the Merial TF3 that caused the allergic reaction or any rabies shot would have done that? And did I understand you that they gave the SAME amount they would have given a 100 lb dog?!?!! Surely not. Oh my.
Thank goodness Snowball is doing better!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - i just got home from the award dinner and couldn't wait to check on how Snowball was. As I said, I really had a feeling that Snowball throwing up was an allergic reaction. Then when I read later about his BMs and the itching under the chin, that was a biggie for my son when he would start having some severe allergic reactions and sometimes even an asthmatic attack. His chin used to itch like crazy and he would get nuts over it. Unfortunately I've gone through enough allergic reactions with my son in my lifetime to pick up on signs. Glad he's feeling better and that the steroids helped calm things. For a human you give Epi and steroids but I guess for a dog it's just the steroids. Don't want to worry you more but keep an eye on him (which I know you will) tonight so that he doesn't have a biphasic reaction which can come hours later. David never had one of those but that's why they would keep him in the hospital an extra 6 hours when he had an allergic reaction after his food challenges.

You all must be exhausted and it will take Snowball a few days for his system to get back to normal. His immune system is "on alert" right now so just be very careful about what he's exposed to but I know you do that all the time anyway.

I know exactly how you feel and how much this takes out of you. Sending you, Snowball and Felix hugs and kisses. :smootch:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I hope the crisis is over and that you can rest now. What an ordeal for the poor little guy. And for you too. I would be so mad at the vet who gave that full dose. :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- you know that I'm continuing prayers for Snowball. But you need to promise to rest and take care of yourself too. Not resting and stressing is, as you know, extremely bad for you and it won't help Snowball for you to get down too. Promise, my dear friend. I worry so much about you.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm so glad Snowball is home and resting!!

So sorry he had to go through that  

The dose size is scary. Our vet dosed it to Grace's weight. She got very little vaccine.

Hope he gets good sleep and continues to improve!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

So sorry to hear all you have been through with Snowball, Marie :grouphug: I am so happy to hear that you have a waiver now, and very thankful that we don't have to get any vaccine here. I do remember seeing an interview with Dr Shultz the immunologist, who is trying, with Dr Dodds to get the vaccine schedule changed and researching more into proving that more isn't necessary, saying that the dose couldn't be changed, to get the immunity that dosage, albeit the same for a horse, is what is necessary, but that would be for the initial first immunity doses, they also say that further boosters don't boost much at all and a reaction is more likely from the things in the vaccine, not the vaccine itself. Those laws in the States really need changing, so wrong...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I came straight here to check on you Marie, Felix & Snowball. . . praying all is well.
I know your fears and I always say "they are valid." Lisi has had a reaction to distemper, lepto & rabies now---the last 2 were critical---it is very scary. She is now due for rabies soon & we will go back to Greece early Nov. where we have a plan worked out. 
I will keep praying as I know this takes time to work through the system & it is not all always immediate. May God give you wisdom! Sending my love & many prayers.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

So happy to hear Snowball is back home and doing well.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

How scary, hope Snowball's feeling better :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Just checking in on you all this morning and hoping to hear that prayers were answered for a peaceful and restful and blessedly uneventful night. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Just checking in on you all this morning and hoping to hear that prayers were answered for a peaceful and restful and blessedly uneventful night.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you, Crystal, for checking in. And, to everyone else who checked in during the night and early morning hours. Crystal, I just responded to your post on FB, too. 

Snowball slept pretty good during the night. He did wake up a few times ... used his pee pad, drank a little water, wanted me to snuggle him for a few minutes. 

I think around five or six this morning he was maybe feeling a tad hungry ... so, Felix took him downstairs and gave him his usual Pepcid, with just a tiny smidge of cheese to cover the pepcid, a couple teaspoons of boiled chicken, and a few Cherrios. And, with his dose of Benydryl due at seven this morning ... we thought he better have a little something in his tummy. 

About 7:45am ... Snowball and Felix went back to sleep. Snowball is cuddled up right next to Felix ... and, I am next to Snowball, on the other side him, typing this post.

For those of you who read and saw pictures on one of my other threads ... about Snowball's former vet, Dr. Laura Rosenthal, who moved to Bozeman, Montana ... she emailed me last night after having read about Snowball's adverse reaction to the rabies vaccine. She felt so bad and displayed one of the crying emoticons. She really loves Snowball (you can see her and Snowball in pictures on a an earlier thread that I had posted). 

Anyway, I am glad she read the post on FB about what happened yesterday. I have had so many responses and feedback on FB ... about others fluffs having had adverse reactions to the rabies vaccine. Even Jaimie (who used to be a moderator on SM ... and is a vet) posted that her Pixel had adverse reactions to the vaccine. 

I have to find out today the proper procedures we need to go through to report to Merial what happened with Snowball yesterday. Thank God that Marji advised us what to do when our fluffs were about to have the rabies vaccine. We DO have a copy of the label that was on the vaccine vile ... (and, it's in Snowball's medical chart at the vet's office). You MUST have this information when reporting the adverse reaction to Merial. 

Please continue to keep Snowball in your prayers. I am just sick learning from the personal experiences of others, who have posted here or on my FB page ... that we still need to be on guard. Sometimes it takes days or even longer before other reactions can occur. And, I don't even want to think of possible long term effects. I just wish I would have gone by my gut instinct and not have allowed him to have that high dose of the vaccine. I feel so bad about this.

After I can get some sleep ... I intend to contact Jan (author of Scared Poopless). She is a FB friend and I want to make sure she reads my FB page and the feedback from my friends. Maybe it will help even more to get the word out about these darn vaccines doing so much harm to our fluffs.

Thank you, again, to everyone for caring and checking back in. I will give another update later. Please excuse any typos, etc. ... I am just very tired right now.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Marie... so happy to see Snowball had a good night and will be praying that's the end of any adverse reactions and tat he's back to his old self!
Now Please Marie... do rest up today.. you have to take care of yourself too!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Marie - I was just coming over here to check on Snowball this morning. I'm glad he is doing better! So sorry for what you all went through yesterday  So nice of Dr. Rosenthal to reach out!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Marie, the truth is that the rabies vaccine should be based on body mass. I really hope that a study will be done on this as well as the one that Dr. Dodds has been doing to discover the longevity of the vaccine. Even though the 5 year study did not have the outcome we were all hoping for, there is a strong possibility that it will give us an accepted titer test for the rabies vaccine.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So happy all is well. Continued prayers it's all over and Snowball feels better!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:grouphug::grouphug: Good news.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I haven't been on much lately due to being horribly sick but I am so glad to hear that Snowball is doing better. Continued prayers and good energy your way...


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank goodness snowball is OK! what a relief!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Thank God Snowball is doing better!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - just got home and went to SM to check on Snowball. Happy he was fine through the night and didn't have a second reaction. A relief. I'm so sorry this happened. Don't blame yourself for this. This is one of those "damned if you do, damned if you don't" scenarios. They really do have to get rabies shots by law but now I'm glad that you'll have a waiver. No one is going to give a waiver unless a reaction has occurred. Snowball never had an adverse reaction to it before, did he?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- so happy to hear that Snowball did well doing the night and is fine this morning. Continuing prayers that he doesn't have any additional reaction.

We need to all put on our thinking caps and come up with a plan to change the laws, the medical companies, etc. so that we can come up with smaller doses based on weight and longer intervals between vaccinations.

Marie -- now MOM LYNN is YELLING at you. Please get some rest!!!! Taking care of YOU is priority #1 now that Snowball is doing OK. You know I'm only fussing at you 'cause I love you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marie I woke up sick, sore throat, body ache ugh, I will continue my prayers, I'm going back to bed, hopefully later today I will feel better, hope your getting rest love you


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh Marie. :wub:How scarey. This is what we all worry about while the Vet techs are telling me "it'll be ok". I know how upset you were. Thankfully it didn't escalate. I hate vacinnes. 
xxxx


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh no! Hope Snowball is doing better  poor lil guy!


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh Marie, that must have been absolutely HORRIFYING!!! I'm so glad he's ok! And I had NO idea the dose is the same whether 10 or 100 lbs, that's just plain SILLY!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Another little update ...

Krisi, (Snowball's Godmother, and former vet, while she was with Leesburg Veterinary Hospital) has recommended that we give Snowball a detox for three days. The one usually given right after an adverse reaction to the rabies vaccine is called Lyssinn 30C. (nope, Snowball did not receive it) However, she said sometimes it is not easy to find ... so, she said that Thuja 30C, in her opinion, is just as good. And, she said to start giving it to him this afternoon ... because the sooner after the adverse reaction, the better. So, Snowball will have this for three days ... twice a day. It is a tiny tablet that can be mixed in with his food. 

I am telling you, the more I am learning about what happened with Snowball ... I am completely livid! He should never have been given that rabies vaccine with his medical history ... now I am sure about it. But, don't expect the professionals who should know better, to agree. 

In fact, Krisi told me that even though some dogs have had an adverse reaction to the vaccine ... some vets won't write a letter asking for a waiver! So help me God, I will never allow Snowball to have another rabies vaccine. 

Krisi also said he should not have any other vaccines anymore, unless a titer like distemper shows up to be extremely low. And, then he would have to be really be premedicated in a vet hospital before that. 

Lynn, I am all for us brainstorming how we can really get the ball rolling in regard to appropriate and safer doses of vaccines for toy breed dogs. Just from responses here and on my FB page ... many have shared of experiencing adverse reactions to the rabies vaccine. One FB friend lost her beloved fluff baby just last week due to vaccine reactions.

Snowball seems a lot better today ... but, he is still on Benydryl three times a day. However, he is eating all his meals now. I just hope he has another healthy BM after dinner ... because he has not had his regular one after breakfast 

I will update more later. Thank you again, for the continued prayers and checking in ... I really appreciate it so much.


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

You have an absolute right to be livid!! I agree that something needs to be done about dosage.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh gosh -poor little guy. Why is it so hard for vets to understand this?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Yeah for Krisi!! I actually prefer Thuja over L-lysine. Most holistic vets recommend it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Our breeder recommended only 1/2 dose at 12 weeks and 1/2 dose at 16 weeks of the vaccine and Dr Dodds also recommended 1/2 dose for toy breeds. She also recommends not to do rabies until after 20 weeks. (I still have not done rabies yet but I will... I think... )

I had McCartney titered when she was 7 months old and the titers were still off the chart with only the 1/2 dose.

Carol and McC


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Marie, what a horrible ordeal that you and sweet Snowball went through. :angry: I agree that with his medical history he should have never been given one. I am so glad that he is well, poor little guy. You and him did not deserve such stress, UGH. Sending lots of love and hugs, hope you can get some rest tonight. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I wanted to share that I just sent a private message on FB to Jan Rasmusen. (she is on my FB friend list)

I asked her to please read all the responses on my FB page about Snowball's adverse reaction to the rabies vaccine. Also, I asked her to read the thread here. (if I recall, she is also a member on SM)


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marie I have been sleeping most of the day, wanted to check in on Snowball and you, I'm laying in bed praying, write more tomorrow 
ILove you


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

We love Thuja! It's great to detox....

Gus and Grace have both been on it.

Grace takes it every other month for a week, just to clear her system of anything holding on.

I'd do it until his symptoms are gone, but that's just me. Grace was on it for 30 days after her vaccine incident as a puppy.

Hope it helps Snowball


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Grace'sMom said:


> We love Thuja! It's great to detox....
> 
> Gus and Grace have both been on it.
> 
> ...


Well, I posted something earlier but apparently it didn't work.

Tori, I would appreciate your feedback on how to give Snowball the Thuja. 

When Felix spoke to the woman at the health food store today, she said to make sure that we don't touch the outside of the pill when we give it to him! She said because the meds are on the outside of the pill! Huh? 

So, we carefully dropped it in with his dinner tonight. We are using the tiny round white pill. However, Snowball managed to eat the chicken and veggies ... and, believe it or not, somehow he dropped that tiny round ball of a pill on the floor!:w00t:

So, we took another pill and carefully enclosed it in a tiny piece of cheese.

Did we mess up on his first dose? Any suggestions?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - I so agree that we need something done. I keep wondering whether there's some way to start one of those petitions we all see and get on FB asking about signatures for certain causes. I think some are "Move on" but maybe we could create a petition with real life examples of toy dogs who have suffered serious reactions to vaccines. But I guess we'd have to decide whom the petition should go to... vaccine manufacturers, veterinary medical association, the FDA, or several of these organizations? Don't know the answer but might be worth exploring. 
I saw this about the FDA so maybe they'd be best. _(Animal Drugs – The Federal Food, Drug, and Cosmetic Act gives FDA the legal authority to approve and regulate drugs for animals. Before a drug company can market an animal drug, the company must get the drug approved by FDA. To get FDA approval, the drug company must prove that:

the drug is safe and effective for a specific use in a specific animal species. If the drug is for use in food-producing animals, the drug company must also prove that food products made from treated animals are safe for people to eat;
the manufacturing process is adequate to preserve the drug’s identity, strength, quality, and purity. The drug company must show that the drug can be consistently produced from batch to batch; and
the labeling is appropriate and truthful. The drug company must make sure that the labeling contains all necessary information to use the drug safely and effectively, including the risks associated with the drug.
FDA’s role does not stop after an animal drug is approved. As long as the animal drug is marketed in the U.S., FDA continues to monitor:

the drug’s safety and effectiveness;
the drug’s manufacturing process to make sure quality and consistency are maintained from batch to batch; and
how the drug is marketed to make sure the advertisements are truthful and not misleading.
Besides the standard approval process, two additional pathways to the marketplace are available for some animal drugs for minor species or minor uses in a major species. These two pathways are conditional approval and indexing. _


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am just now seeing this (not much internet access for forums for me the last couple days). I am sooo sorry to read about Snowball's reaction from the low dose vaccine and the worries that this whole incident put you through (I think I would have been worried sick too  ).

I am happy to read the end outcome though and that they will no longer give precious Snowball the vaccine ever again. Giving him tones of kisses from me and my makts. And lots of hugs to you sweet Marie :grouphug:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Well, I posted something earlier but apparently it didn't work.
> 
> Tori, I would appreciate your feedback on how to give Snowball the Thuja.
> 
> ...



Our Thuja is a tablet... looks like an aspirin.

Grace's dose (and Gus's dose) is 1/2 a tablet twice a day. So I break it in half.

I do this with my hands, as they break easy.

Grace LOVES Heel tablets. They have lactose in them so they are sweet. She chomps them up like candy.

Gus, I have to do the mean mommy shove down his throat thing, he picks meds out of everything.

Our vet knows I do it this way and has always given me the thumbs up, so... not sure.

If they are the little pellets (little round things) I know those are best not touched, but they are also best sublingual, so not swallowed, but our vet has always said it's fine, and I will say they still work. Grace will lick those up from my hand and swallow them and she still gets the benefits (being calm, stopping nausea)..... It's confusing, I know.

I wouldn't worry so much. Just wash your hands before and after.

If he won't lick them up, try putting them in a small bowl and crushing them with a spoon and put the powder along his gums (our vet recommended this if Grace wouldn't take it).

They aren't good to mix in food.....

Hope that made sense.

Heel is the brand we use for Thuja.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Marie I have been sleeping most of the day, wanted to check in on Snowball and you, I'm laying in bed praying, write more tomorrow
> ILove you


Paula, I hope you are feeling better today. Are you??

Thank you so much for of your beautiful prayers. :smootch:

Healing hugs and prayers for you, too. And, I love you, too!:wub::wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Marie - I so agree that we need something done. I keep wondering whether there's some way to start one of those petitions we all see and get on FB asking about signatures for certain causes. I think some are "Move on" but maybe we could create a petition with real life examples of toy dogs who have suffered serious reactions to vaccines. But I guess we'd have to decide whom the petition should go to... vaccine manufacturers, veterinary medical association, the FDA, or several of these organizations? Don't know the answer but might be worth exploring.
> I saw this about the FDA so maybe they'd be best. _(Animal Drugs – The Federal Food, Drug, and Cosmetic Act gives FDA the legal authority to approve and regulate drugs for animals. Before a drug company can market an animal drug, the company must get the drug approved by FDA. To get FDA approval, the drug company must prove that:
> 
> the drug is safe and effective for a specific use in a specific animal species. If the drug is for use in food-producing animals, the drug company must also prove that food products made from treated animals are safe for people to eat;
> ...


I feel so strongly that we should do something. Sue, do you think it would help to start a new thread specifically to discuss and brainstorm how we could all work together to do something? If so, would you consider starting the thread? You are a great writer who can help get the discussion started by clearly stating what we might be able to do and brainstorm as a group.

I am wondering why a petition couldn't be addressed to all of the above that you listed. I personally think the veterinary community needs to be addressed up front about all of this. 

I've learned through my physical therapist, whose sister now practices holistic vet medicine, that in the vet school she attended, the pharmaceutical and certain pet food companies already were involved directly with vet offices. 

Even Tuesday, on our third emergency visit for Snowball ... it was the second vet who said Snowball's vomiting after the rabies vaccine ... is the first sign that Snowball had a adverse reaction to the vaccine. The first doctor said it was probably stress related ... which makes me think it was maybe difficult for her to accept that all my questions and concerns over the past few months in regard to the rabies vaccine being harmful to Snowball ... were legit on my part. 

And, I do think sharing real life experiences with adverse reactions to the rabies vaccine can help a lot.

I've noted that several SM *guests* are not only reading the thread about Snowball ... but, are also reading some of our older threads and stickies in regard to vaccines. So, in my eyes, that alone seems to indicate that through my story, and others who have shared their experiences on my threads ... that it has peaked an interest and probably a concern in regard to the rabies vaccine. Maybe more of the *guests* would become members and share their experiences, too. Just a thought ...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Grace'sMom said:


> Our Thuja is a tablet... looks like an aspirin.
> 
> Grace's dose (and Gus's dose) is 1/2 a tablet twice a day. So I break it in half.
> 
> ...


Snowball would probably be like Grace because he tends to like sweet tastes, too.

Krisi's concern, I think, is that it was best to buy the Thuja locally than online ... because she thought Snowball should get started on the Thuja as soon as possible. 

In the meantime, I will try your suggestions for tomorrow. I just hope we haven't started too late getting him started on this. 

Thank you, Tori, for your suggestions and feedback. I'll keep you updated on this.:smootch:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just checking back in and glad to hear that Snowball is doing a bit better. I completely support the idea of starting a petition for low dose vaccination protocols. Hopefully Sue or someone with a gift for writing would be willing to get the wording started for us. Another thread to itself is probably a good idea so that brainstorming can be done (maybe like we did for the mission statement?). Please let me know if I can help in any way. Big hugs and healing prayers for you and your crew.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Summergirl73 said:


> Just checking back in and glad to hear that Snowball is doing a bit better. I completely support the idea of starting a petition for low dose vaccination protocols. Hopefully Sue or someone with a gift for writing would be willing to get the wording started for us. Another thread to itself is probably a good idea so that brainstorming can be done (maybe like we did for the mission statement?). Please let me know if I can help in any way. Big hugs and healing prayers for you and your crew.


Thank you, Bridget. It's a little too early (still not even 48 hours since the initial first adverse reaction) ... and, we have been advised things could possibly flair up again. So, please continue praying for my fluff baby. 

And, yes, I responded back to Sue's post in this thread ... that we should start another thread ... and that if she could help with her writing, that would be great.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Marie, I'm so sorry about Snowball's reaction to the shot. I have been under the weather so haven't read this previously.

My Truffles had terrible reactions to her shots, I stopped getting them. I believe it was all those booster shots that destroyed her immune system; she was on kemo therapy for years before I lost her. She had Pemphigus, similar to Lupus in humans.

Glad Snowball is improving.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Snowball would probably be like Grace because he tends to like sweet tastes, too.
> 
> Krisi's concern, I think, is that it was best to buy the Thuja locally than online ... because she thought Snowball should get started on the Thuja as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


No Marie, it's not too late to get Snowball started. You're just fine. There are lots of dogs and cats that have had reactions to vaccines that finally seek out a holistic vet even months later and they are given a detox. 



Snowbody said:


> Marie - I so agree that we need something done. I keep wondering whether there's some way to start one of those petitions we all see and get on FB asking about signatures for certain causes. I think some are "Move on" but maybe we could create a petition with real life examples of toy dogs who have suffered serious reactions to vaccines. But I guess we'd have to decide whom the petition should go to... vaccine manufacturers, veterinary medical association, the FDA, or several of these organizations? Don't know the answer but might be worth exploring.
> I saw this about the FDA so maybe they'd be best. _(Animal Drugs – The Federal Food, Drug, and Cosmetic Act gives FDA the legal authority to approve and regulate drugs for animals. Before a drug company can market an animal drug, the company must get the drug approved by FDA. To get FDA approval, the drug company must prove that:
> 
> the drug is safe and effective for a specific use in a specific animal species. If the drug is for use in food-producing animals, the drug company must also prove that food products made from treated animals are safe for people to eat;
> ...


I'm not sure a petition is really what is needed. Research is what is needed to see exactly how much vaccine is needed for body mass. Research that can be documented and accepted my AAHA and the AMVA. Maybe the more effecient and effective route would be to contact the AHMVA to see if anyone is already researching this and helping them out with funding if needed. It was Dr. Dodds who finally started the Rabies Challenge Fund and that research is funded through donations. Her research is on how long the rabies vaccine antigens remain after vaccination. And her research that is funded by donations is why it went from 1 year to 3 years. And her research that is funded by donations is why we will hopefully have an accepted rabies titer in the near future. But I think maybe we also need research on dosing for body mass.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Snowball would probably be like Grace because he tends to like sweet tastes, too.
> 
> Krisi's concern, I think, is that it was best to buy the Thuja locally than online ... because she thought Snowball should get started on the Thuja as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


Like Crystal said, you haven't started too late.

Grace didn't get on Thuja until about a full week of her reaction. She was all sick and puffy and red... We got the first bottles from our vet. So I understand and probably would have just gotten whatever was available at the time!

The Thuja is good, and we paired it with Traumeel which lowers inflammation.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Just a little update ...

I think we are going to try and take Snowball to his favorite walking spot today. But, I am not sure. His eyes just started tearing with some **** (I removed it) ... so, we gave him another dose of the Benydryl. 

Also, we will definitely be requesting that Snowball's vet sign a waiver for future rabies vaccinations. We plan on doing that today. We have been advised by more than one person not to wait.

The more I am learning about the damage the rabies vaccine has done to so many innocent dogs ... the more angry I feel.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Just received responses on my FB page from Jan Rasmusen! She has asked how she can help .. and said that I can email or call. 

Please read added posts she provided on my FB page.

Thank you, Jan!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Just received responses on my FB page from Jan Rasmusen! She has asked how she can help .. and said that I can email or call.
> 
> Please read added posts she provided on my FB page.
> 
> Thank you, Jan!


I would like to see your face book page-- Can you guide me there! TY!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Paula, I hope you are feeling better today. Are you??
> 
> Thank you so much for of your beautiful prayers. :smootch:
> 
> Healing hugs and prayers for you, too. And, I love you, too!:wub::wub:


 
I JUST HAD TO CHECK ON SNOWBALL AND YOU MARIE, I'm STILL SICK:blink: GIVES ME LOTS OF TIME TO PRAY. HOPEFULLY I WILL BE BETTER TOMORROW, GIVE PRECIOUS SNOWBALL LOVES FROM AWNTIE,I LOVE YOU, HOPE YOUR GETTING REST


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> No Marie, it's not too late to get Snowball started. You're just fine. There are lots of dogs and cats that have had reactions to vaccines that finally seek out a holistic vet even months later and they are given a detox.
> 
> *I'm not sure a petition is really what is needed. Research is what is needed to see exactly how much vaccine is needed for body mass. Research that can be documented and accepted my AAHA and the AMVA. Maybe the more effecient and effective route would be to contact the AHMVA to see if anyone is already researching this and helping them out with funding if needed. It was Dr. Dodds who finally started the Rabies Challenge Fund and that research is funded through donations. Her research is on how long the rabies vaccine antigens remain after vaccination. And her research that is funded by donations is why it went from 1 year to 3 years. And her research that is funded by donations is why we will hopefully have an accepted rabies titer in the near future. But I think maybe we also need research on dosing for body mass.*


Crystal - I totally agree that research and clinical trials, etc are what are needed but to tell you the truth, with the experience I had with my son anaphylaxing and nearly dying from his throat closing up from food allergies at age 2 and for years research efforts being spearheaded and constantly hearing "promises" by the medical community that "10 years from now we'll know why it happens and there will be a cure," I feel like I do when I've been on hold with an endless phone recording. With my son being 23, that's a darn long hold and we're just about as far from a "cure" as we were 21 years ago. AND protocols change constantly (like "feeding your babies peanut butter too early makes them allergic" to just yesterday morning on the news hearing that now they say "feed it to them early so that they are exposed to it.") It's like they're guessing and so very frustrating. I just feel that lives are lost (another girl just died in the past month or two) and we're spinning in the wind. And that's how I feel with some of these vaccines. "In the meantime" before there's a study proposed and submitted, enough funding raised and clinical trials arranged, enough time and scholarly detailed research is done" that toy breed dogs are getting very sick and some are even dying. 

That's why I suggested a petition...for awareness and sometimes that's what it takes to get the powers that be to do something and save lives. In this social media world it seems like petitions (and news coverage) get far reaching attention and can often hold companies accountable and force change. But I really leave this up for opinions. Just relaying my world of allergic reactions and the tragic results I've seen and reported on.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Crystal - I totally agree that research and clinical trials, etc are what are needed but to tell you the truth, with the experience I had with my son anaphylaxing and nearly dying from his throat closing up from food allergies at age 2 and for years research efforts being spearheaded and constantly hearing "promises" by the medical community that "10 years from now we'll know why it happens and there will be a cure," I feel like I do when I've been on hold with an endless phone recording. With my son being 23, that's a darn long hold and we're just about as far from a "cure" as we were 21 years ago. AND protocols change constantly (like "feeding your babies peanut butter too early makes them allergic" to just yesterday morning on the news hearing that now they say "feed it to them early so that they are exposed to it.") It's like they're guessing and so very frustrating. I just feel that lives arme lost (another girl just died in the past month or two) and we're spinning in the wind. And that's how I feel with some of these vaccines. "In the meantime" before there's a study proposed and submitted, enough funding raised and clinical trials arranged, enough time and scholarly detailed research is done" that toy breed dogs are getting very sick and some are even dying.
> 
> That's why I suggested a petition...for awareness and sometimes that's what it takes to get the powers that be to do something and save lives. In this social media world it seems like petitions (and news coverage) get far reaching attention and can often hold companies accountable and force change. But I really leave this up for opinions. Just relaying my world of allergic reactions and the tragic results I've seen and reported on.


I really hope we do work together here to do something. 

So many of us supported, and still support ... Pam's GME fund in Lola's honor. So, I hope we can make an effort to do something together in regard to the rabies vaccine issue. The long term effects of damage done ... to so many toy breed dogs, in relation to adverse reactions to the rabies vaccine, in so many dogs, is disturbing and very scary.

Sue, I don't know if you saw my post here and on FB ... that Jan Rasmusen responded to a private message I had sent her ... and, openly asked if she could help with anything. She said I can call or email. That is a wonderful thing!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Marie, I'm so sorry about Snowball's reaction to the shot. I have been under the weather so haven't read this previously.
> 
> My Truffles had terrible reactions to her shots, I stopped getting them. I believe it was all those booster shots that destroyed her immune system; she was on kemo therapy for years before I lost her. She had Pemphigus, similar to Lupus in humans.
> 
> Glad Snowball is improving.


Awww ... thank you, Claire, for thinking about Snowball. :tender: 

I am so sorry about your beloved Truffles. I think someone else here on SM or on my FB page (so many responses here and on my FB page sharing disturbing experiences with the vaccines) mentioned their two dogs had the same diagnosis after their vaccinations. The pups mommy's vet is Dr. Dodd, in California.

Having looked back at all of Snowball's medical history ... and, I do have copies of everything ... I now believe that after his second rabies shot, three years ago, that it affected his immune system and the reason for his behavioral changes. It took such hard work to bring him back to where he was before this third rabies shot. Now, I have to worry if his adverse reaction to the last rabies shot is going to affect him with any long term medical issues.


Grace'sMom said:


> Like Crystal said, you haven't started too late.
> 
> Grace didn't get on Thuja until about a full week of her reaction. She was all sick and puffy and red... We got the first bottles from our vet. So I understand and probably would have just gotten whatever was available at the time!
> 
> The Thuja is good, and we paired it with Traumeel which lowers inflammation.


Tori, thank you again for your feedback. I am hearing only great things about the Thuja! You give me hope and are an inspiration.:tender:



Chardy said:


> I would like to see your face book page-- Can you guide me there! TY!!!


Just friend me on FB ... my name is Marie Zech. My profile picture on FB is of me and Snowball.



Matilda's mommy said:


> I JUST HAD TO CHECK ON SNOWBALL AND YOU MARIE, I'm STILL SICK:blink: GIVES ME LOTS OF TIME TO PRAY. HOPEFULLY I WILL BE BETTER TOMORROW, GIVE PRECIOUS SNOWBALL LOVES FROM AWNTIE,I LOVE YOU, HOPE YOUR GETTING REST


Paula, I hope you feel better by tomorrow. I am so sorry you are not feeling well.

We decided to take Snowball (well, Felix does the walking part with Snowball) on his first walk since Tuesday. The weather was gorgeous. And, we agreed ahead of time that if it seemed too much for Snowball ... then Felix would pick him up and carry him back to the car. About ten minutes later ... I see Felix holding Snowball as they are walking back toward the car! I was so scared ... thinking it was too much for Snowball. Felix quickly hands me Snowball and said he had to hurry into Target ... because he was feeling sick and needed to use the men's restroom! 

I am saying prayers for you, Paula ... that you feel better soon. Sending you lots of healing hugs and love. :smootch:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Marie, I'm so glad Snowball is feeling better! Hugs for you both!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Marie, I'm glad Snowball is feeling better and sorry to hear Felix was not feeling the best. 

and Paula I hope you are feeling better too.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Crystal - I totally agree that research and clinical trials, etc are what are needed but to tell you the truth, with the experience I had with my son anaphylaxing and nearly dying from his throat closing up from food allergies at age 2 and for years research efforts being spearheaded and constantly hearing "promises" by the medical community that "10 years from now we'll know why it happens and there will be a cure," I feel like I do when I've been on hold with an endless phone recording. With my son being 23, that's a darn long hold and we're just about as far from a "cure" as we were 21 years ago. AND protocols change constantly (like "feeding your babies peanut butter too early makes them allergic" to just yesterday morning on the news hearing that now they say "feed it to them early so that they are exposed to it.") It's like they're guessing and so very frustrating. I just feel that lives are lost (another girl just died in the past month or two) and we're spinning in the wind. And that's how I feel with some of these vaccines. "In the meantime" before there's a study proposed and submitted, enough funding raised and clinical trials arranged, enough time and scholarly detailed research is done" that toy breed dogs are getting very sick and some are even dying.
> 
> That's why I suggested a petition...for awareness and sometimes that's what it takes to get the powers that be to do something and save lives. In this social media world it seems like petitions (and news coverage) get far reaching attention and can often hold companies accountable and force change. But I really leave this up for opinions. Just relaying my world of allergic reactions and the tragic results I've seen and reported on.


Aw Susan I totally understand your feelings. And I'm one that does believe that bringing awareness and taking a stand on issues can make a change. I've signed many petitions. I would willingly sign a petition on this. However in this particular instance where we need to change a law or medical regulation that has been put in place due to health risks of a rabies epidemic, I don't believe a petition on it's own will change a law until the research has been there to prove what dosing will adequately protect certain weights. And I really don't think it will be like trying to find a cure for something where you really cannot predict how long it will take. A cure may never be found for certain diseases. But, it will take time to prove what adequate dosing is. But it's a totally different thing then trying to find a cure.

It is very much already known that vaccine dosing should be based on body mass. Even traditional vets know this. So I'm hoping that perhaps research is already being done. I did send a message to the AHMVA and hopefully they will respond. If there is no research being done, then I think that starting a petition to get the research done would be the absolutely best thing to do. However I don't think it should be a generic 'research is needed' petition. I personally don't want a research program on this being done by one of the pharmaceutical companies. I don't trust them to be honest in their findings. They already knew that you don't need to vaccinate yearly yet that was what they put on the labels until Dr. Dodds did her study and forced them to change their labeling. They already know the 1 year and 3 year rabies vaccine is exactly the same thing yet they label them differently knowing full well that both we and the vets have to abide by the label per the law. They already know that dosing should be based on body mass. Yet they knowingly label the vials of vaccine to indicate you need to give the whole thing to a 3 lb Maltese as well as a 130 lb Great Dane. We need unbiased and completely open and shared research. That can only be done by someone doing it through donations, like the AHMVA is doing now.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Aw Susan I totally understand your feelings. And I'm one that does believe that bringing awareness and taking a stand on issues can make a change. I've signed many petitions. I would willingly sign a petition on this. However in this particular instance where we need to change a law or medical regulation that has been put in place due to health risks of a rabies epidemic, I don't believe a petition on it's own will change a law until the research has been there to prove what dosing will adequately protect certain weights. And I really don't think it will be like trying to find a cure for something where you really cannot predict how long it will take. A cure may never be found for certain diseases. But, it will take time to prove what adequate dosing is. But it's a totally different thing then trying to find a cure.
> 
> It is very much already known that vaccine dosing should be based on body mass. Even traditional vets know this. So I'm hoping that perhaps research is already being done. I did send a message to the AHMVA and hopefully they will respond. If there is no research being done, then I think that starting a petition to get the research done would be the absolutely best thing to do. However I don't think it should be a generic 'research is needed' petition. I personally don't want a research program on this being done by one of the pharmaceutical companies. I don't trust them to be honest in their findings. They already knew that you don't need to vaccinate yearly yet that was what they put on the labels until Dr. Dodds did her study and forced them to change their labeling. They already know the 1 year and 3 year rabies vaccine is exactly the same thing yet they label them differently knowing full well that both we and the vets have to abide by the label per the law. They already know that dosing should be based on body mass. Yet they knowingly label the vials of vaccine to indicate you need to give the whole thing to a 3 lb Maltese as well as a 130 lb Great Dane. We need unbiased and completely open and shared research. That can only be done by someone doing it through donations, like the AHMVA is doing now.


Crystal, you make so many great points. 

I still wish though, that we could get the word out more ... in regard to how many dogs have had adverse and often very serious long term side effects from the rabies vaccine. Personally, I think that the more stories shared, about small dogs who have had adverse, serious, and life threatening side effects from the rabies vaccine ... will help put more pressure on the powers to be.

Just from our experience with Snowball ... both Felix and I angry are with misleading information/advice we have already been given. Just one example ...

I called the vet hospital to ask for a phone number to contact Merial to report the adverse reaction Snowball had to the rabies vaccine. We were told that it was not necessary to do so ... that they would report it to Merial. So, they never gave me a phone number to call Merial. (and, I could not find a phone number on the Merial website) We were discouraged from contacting Merial. Why, do you suppose? I knew better than that, for heaven's sake. 

All that you have to do is go to Jan Rasmusen's FB page and you will find out exactly ... why those of us who have had dogs who had adverse reactions to the vaccines ... should absolutely report it to the pharmaceutical company directly. The fact is that a lot of people don't report adverse reaction their pets have experienced ... because they trust their vet offices to do so. One will find that it is not unusual for some vet offices NOT to follow through with the reports. (I am not saying this about Snowball's vet or hospital ... I trust it has been reported) 

And, Jan did provide on my FB page ... the link with phone numbers, to the pharmaceutical companies ... with their phone numbers. There are various reasons why we, beside the vet hospitals ... should be reporting directly to the pharmaceutical companies.

Yes, I totally agree that donations are important for research on the rabies vaccine issues ... but, I also think that the more stories shared, will help the researchers like Dr. Dodd. That's why I referred to how Pam's story, about her angel Lola. I would not have donated if I hadn't learned more and read Lola's story. 

In other words, I believe the more people who share their stories openly ... about their pet's adverse reaction/ or death, to the rabies vaccine ... the more people wil be inclined to make donations to the right people, like Dr. Dodd.

Felix and I will be caling Merial today to make a report ... with all the information on the label that was attached to the vial of rabies vaccine that was administered to Snowball. 

We've also made an apointment with the doctor who saw Snowball on his third visit back as an ER as a patient on Tuesday. She specifically told us that he can be titered and waived by the state to no longer receive the rabies vaccine. So, we have printed out the Certificate of Non- Vaccination provided by Jan's link ... and, are asking it to be signed by her on Monday. Even though Snowball already has his new license tag valid for another three years ... we are not going to wait. And, we will also be asking for the copies of the doctor's notes in his file since Tuesday ... when all of this all began. We actually will have all of his files then.

Snowball will not be receiving anymore vaccines. He has gone through too much with his past medical history ... and now this. Enough is enough.

I just pray that my SM family does not stay silent on this. We should be able to work together to do something ... to help researchers and dedicated doctors like, Dr. Dodd, who care so much about our beloved fluffs.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maglily said:


> Hi Marie, I'm glad Snowball is feeling better and sorry to hear Felix was not feeling the best.
> 
> and Paula I hope you are feeling better too.


Brenda, you are a sweetheart ... thank you so much.:smootch:

Felix seems to be feeling a lot better today.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

A little update ...

We just called Merial. And, Snowball's vet did make the report right away ... we didn't even have to ask the Merial representative. The representative asked how Snowball was doing. We said he was still on a detox and Benydryl ... so, not yet back to what we think is normal.

Without us asking, we were given Snowball's case number and the name of the person who is handling Snowball's case. We were encouraged to call back if we had any more questions or concerns. 

Knowing Snowball's vet followed through with reporting to Merial (I trusted that they would ... but, needed to confirm it was reported) and Merial being so receptive makes me feel better about this part.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Marie, I'm so glad your vet and Merial have been swift in reporting. I hope he feels back to his normal self very, very soon. HUGS to you and to lil Snowball. thinking of you both.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Good job Marie. Hopefully Snowball is still doing better. :grouphug: and you too.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

.....Claire I hope you are feeling better too. I mentioned Felix and Paula but I thought someone else mentioned not feeling well but I didn't check back thru the thread.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maglily said:


> .....Claire I hope you are feeling better too. I mentioned Felix and Paula but I thought someone else mentioned not feeling well but I didn't check back thru the thread.


Me, too, Claire. I am so sorry you have not been feeling well. I hope you will start to feel better real soon.:tender:

((((((( Healing hugs being sent your way )))))))


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

It is a long hard road to change, but I think we are moving toward it. Nobody has spoken out against over inoculating our pets ever before. It seems that every year I live more and more dogs suffer from "allergies" and auto-immune illnesses. It will probably take a long time before every state requires only one rabies vaccine, given at a reasonable age. It will be a long time coming, but I, for one am committed to the fight.

Snowball, be healthy...kisses to you.
Marie, have faith....kisses to you.
Felix, Claire....feel better...kisses to you.

Love to all my dear friends here on SM, we will continue to work for the advancement of our precious babies' health, safety and well being.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> A little update ...
> 
> We just called Merial. And, Snowball's vet did make the report right away ... we didn't even have to ask the Merial representative. The representative asked how Snowball was doing. We said he was still on a detox and Benydryl ... so, not yet back to what we think is normal.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Marie, I'm still sick, but feeling abit better today, my doctor said this is going around (sore throat, chills, head cold etc) so stay safe you and Felix don't need this.
I'm glad little Snowball is feeling better, I will continue my prayers, my prayer tonight will be a prayer of thankfulness to God, so many times I go to him with requests, this time I can just praise him for his love

I'm thrilled that your vet reported what happened to Snowball, I have often wondered if they actually reported it or if they were just saying things like that to keep us off their backs.
I love you, I'll be back soon


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> It is a long hard road to change, but I think we are moving toward it. Nobody has spoken out against over inoculating our pets ever before. It seems that every year I live more and more dogs suffer from "allergies" and auto-immune illnesses. It will probably take a long time before every state requires only one rabies vaccine, given at a reasonable age. It will be a long time coming, but I, for one am committed to the fight.
> 
> Snowball, be healthy...kisses to you.
> Marie, have faith....kisses to you.
> ...


This is what happened late this afternoon ... and, I swear by my life that this is the whole truth ... and nothing but the truth.

Late this afternoon, we rode up to Leesburg so that Snowball could enjoy his favorite walk location. After his walk, I was holding Snowball while Felix went into Target to purchase a few items we needed.

It was a lovely day ... so, I had the window down on our side. Another vehicle pulled up in the parking space next to us. After the woman got out of her car ... she walked over to us and said how adorable she thought Snowball was. She knew he was a Maltese. I told her that I would allow her to come closer to him, but that he was still not feeling quite up to par after having had an adverse reaction to a rabies vaccination on Tuesday. She said she totally understood.

Then she told me that a friend of hers, who also has a Malt ... had the same thing happen two days ago ... a bad allergic reaction to the rabies vaccination. She asked me who our vet was ... and, when I told her, she said she is a friend of the owner of the same vet hospital as ours! 

I asked her if she knew which rabies vaccination the other Malt had. It was Pfizer ... which our vet hospital uses for the rabies vaccination. We had requested the Merial TF rabies vaccine for Snowball ... which Snowball had. However, our vet told us they normally only use the Merial TF for ferrets. 

So, here are two Malt's that experienced adverse reactions to the rabies vaccine ... just within a days timeframe. We have an appointment on Monday afternoon to have a waiver signed for Snowball ... so, I will probably find out a little more about this. 

Just before this lovely lady and I finished chatting (she talked quite a bit about how she feels our fluffs are being way over vaccinated and that is why so many are coming down with cancer, etc. (cancer often appears at the site of the injection) ... she asked me Snowball's name. When I told her it was Snowball ... 
she laughed and said that her daughter has two Maltese. Their names are Snowflake ... and, Snowball!

Now is this story unbelievable or what?! 

We sure do live in a small world sometimes ...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Hi Marie, I'm still sick, but feeling abit better today, my doctor said this is going around (sore throat, chills, head cold etc) so stay safe you and Felix don't need this.
> I'm glad little Snowball is feeling better, I will continue my prayers, my prayer tonight will be a prayer of thankfulness to God, so many times I go to him with requests, this time I can just praise him for his love
> 
> I'm thrilled that your vet reported what happened to Snowball, I have often wondered if they actually reported it or if they were just saying things like that to keep us off their backs.
> I love you, I'll be back soon


Paula, did you and Loren get flu shots? I just got mine a few days ago at the Target clinic. They have both the regular and stronger (4x) doses. The regular dose is TF (something new) ... however, they are working on making the higher dose vaccine TF, too. I had the stronger dose because of the MS. I love that Target got the shot approved by BC/BS right on the spot ... so, I didn't pay anything for it! In our regular doctor offices ... she charges $45.00!!! :w00t:

I hope you feel better soon ... it seems as though this has been hanging on for some time with you now. I swear, one of the things I think helps is chicken broth and/or chicken soup. I like to sip chicken broth from a mug. 

Have you ever tired Airborne when you have felt a cold coming on? That can help a lot, especially if you start using it before you start feeling really bad.

As for Snowball, he was so mellow today. He clung to me like Velcro a lot today. And, he got up on the bed tonight before I had even finished brushing my teeth ... that is not normal for him. His tummy was making noises just until a few minutes ago. (nope, I, just heard it again ... so, time for the Pepcid) So, I am hoping this is just the effects of the Benydryl. 

Paula, I am saying prayers for you, too. I am sendimg you more healing hugs and prayers, too. I love you, darling Paula.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Bailey&Me said:


> Marie, I'm so glad Snowball is feeling better! Hugs for you both!


Thank you so much, Nida. Hugs back to you, Bailey, and Emma. :heart::tender:



hoaloha said:


> Marie, I'm so glad your vet and Merial have been swift in reporting. I hope he feels back to his normal self very, very soon. HUGS to you and to lil Snowball. thinking of you both.


Thank you so much, Marisa. Hugs back to you and your adorable fluff babies Obi, and Owen. :wub::tender:

I just shared on another post here ... that another Malt had an adverse reaction to the rabies vaccine the day after Snowball had his. Hopefully, with this happening at the same vet hospital ... with two different Maltese ... and, just a day after one another ... it will help the vet staff think even more about how these vaccines are hurting our precious fluffs.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- I'm so glad that Snowball seems to be doing better but I'm still worrying about you, my dear friend.

It's always so ironic when we run into someone like you did today where you have so much in common. It is definitely "meant to be", imho. One thing you said really frightened me. When Secret had her rabies vaccination 2 1/2 years ago, she had a bump at the injection site and it has never really gone away. It like a lump filled with fluid under the skin. I did notify my Vet and it is noted in her chart, but the thing the lady said about cancer has me concerned and I definitely need to have the bump biopsied. It doesn't seem to bother Secret -- but it bothers me that it's been 2 1/2 years and is still there and is the same size.

And I did decide at the time that Secret wouldn't get another rabies shot -- law or no law. Heck, she doesn't have any teeth so she could never bite anyone (not that she would even try) and her lifestyle doesn't lend itself to her coming into contact with other dogs or animals. She doesn't even go on grass anywhere, just my small backyard which is gravel, concrete, stone slabs and a small patch of synthetic grass.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Marie, so glad to hear Snowball is doing better. 

+1 to the petition idea. Count me in. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Marie -- I'm so glad that Snowball seems to be doing better but I'm still worrying about you, my dear friend.
> 
> It's always so ironic when we run into someone like you did today where you have so much in common. It is definitely "meant to be", imho. One thing you said really frightened me. When Secret had her rabies vaccination 2 1/2 years ago, she had a bump at the injection site and it has never really gone away. It like a lump filled with fluid under the skin. I did notify my Vet and it is noted in her chart, but the thing the lady said about cancer has me concerned and I definitely need to have the bump biopsied. It doesn't seem to bother Secret -- but it bothers me that it's been 2 1/2 years and is still there and is the same size.
> 
> And I did decide at the time that Secret wouldn't get another rabies shot -- law or no law. Heck, she doesn't have any teeth so she could never bite anyone (not that she would even try) and her lifestyle doesn't lend itself to her coming into contact with other dogs or animals. She doesn't even go on grass anywhere, just my small backyard which is gravel, concrete, stone slabs and a small patch of synthetic grass.


Lynn, you know the details I shared with you when you called me. I just shared on FB, without going into detail as I did with you, that I have had to postpone PT, the vascular scan, and neurology appointments, after what happened to Snowball on Tuesday. It has been time consuming making calls in regard to making sure we are doing everything possible for Snowball. We have a waiver ready for the vet to sign, and made an appointment for this to be done on Monday. We want to take this over to our county office to make the payment on Snowball's now overdue license. We called Merial ourselves. And, I have felt compelled to keep the updates going ... basically because every single day, more of our SM family and FB friends are sharimg that their fluffs, too, have had adverse reactions to the rabies vaccine ... and, some extremely serious. Kathy (Baci's Mom) just shared on my FB page what happened to Baci. 

I am still having a difficult time feeling that I thought I did my best to speak up on Snowball's behalf to his vet, with several appointments ... but, I should have become even more assertive. I feel as though I have failed Snowball. The only thing I can do now is keep even closer tabs on everything he does, and document it. And, pray that we can help do something, as a group, to get the word out more. Wth that, more people, I am sure will come forward with their experiences in regard to adverse reactions to the rabies vaccine.

I think I shared that Snowball's former vet ... Laura Rosenthal ... sent me a private email, expressing sadness after learning this happened to Snowball. And, Jaimie (who used to be an SM moderator and is a vet) shared on my FB oage that her Pixel had a reaction to the vaccine. So, I am hoping more vets and. other professionals read our stories. 

Lynn, Secret is probably okay ... but, I guess if it were me, I would question it more. What scares me, too, is knowing that often adverse reactions to the rabies vaccination don't always show up right away ... it can be weeks or months later.


eiksaa said:


> Marie, so glad to hear Snowball is doing better.
> 
> +1 to the petition idea. Count me in.
> 
> ...


Aastha ... thank you so much!:tender::heart: I hope and pray we can do something to make a difference ... even if it is on a smaller scale.

If you have any ideas or suggesions ... please share them.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Marie..no way should you feel one iota of 'guilt' and feeling you failed Snowball!.... NO WAY! Gosh you did so much more to prepare for this than many owners would even know to do! You could not have foreseen that there would be this adverse reaction. 

I'm so happy to see your little man is coming along nicely but I know you'll not totally 'relax' until more time has passed and you can let out that sigh of relief!.... Just don't neglect yourself !!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I am still having a difficult time feeling that I thought I did my best to speak up on Snowball's behalf to his vet, with several appointments ... but, I should have become even more assertive. I feel as though I have failed Snowball. The only thing I can do now is keep even closer tabs on everything he does, and document it. And, pray that we can help do something, as a group, to get the word out more. Wth that, more people, I am sure will come forward with their experiences in regard to adverse reactions to the rabies vaccine.





Maidto2Maltese said:


> Marie..no way should you feel one iota of 'guilt' and feeling you failed Snowball!.... NO WAY! Gosh you did so much more to prepare for this than many owners would even know to do! You could not have foreseen that there would be this adverse reaction.
> 
> I'm so happy to see your little man is coming along nicely but I know you'll not totally 'relax' until more time has passed and you can let out that sigh of relief!.... Just don't neglect yourself !!


I agree totally Marie! Do not blame yourself! You did everything the way you really had to do it. By law, Snowball had to have the rabies vaccine. And you did the correct thing by requesting the Merial IMRAB 3TF vaccine. Sadly, just like with us humans who have someone who is a threat to us, the police can't do anything until that person actually attempts something. That's the way it is with the rabies vaccine. Until there is a reaction, we have to obey the law.  I honestly don't know if Snowball's past health issues would have been enough for a vet who has not gone through everything with you guys to say he was not healthy enough for the vaccine. You really were stuck between a rock and a hard place. 

Please take care of yourself. You can't take care of Snowball if you aren't well. :smootch:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Marie don't feel guilty. It's not YOUR fault. If it's anybody's fault it's your vets that you told about your concern. Lets think positive now. 


> Sadly, just like with us humans who have someone who is a threat to us, the police can't do anything until that person actually attempts something. That's the way it is with the rabies vaccine. Until there is a reaction, we have to obey the law.


Crystal is right, there is nothing you could do.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

checkin on you Marie and Snowball and Felix, yes I got my flu shot two weeks ago 4x, we always get ours at Walgreens, our insurance pays for all of it.
Please take care of yourself and when you go out make sure you wash your hands, I am still sick, I have been in bed again most of the day, I don't have the sore throat now but have the sweats, chills and head cold, just feel crappy. I haven't gotten dressed in days:blink: so PLEASE Marie be careful you don't need to be sick.
Please don't blame yourself about Snowball, your the best mommy ever, I only wish I could be like you.
My oldest daughter had surgery yesterday and I have been to sick to be of any help to her, I'm the one who's a terrible mom.
thank you for your prayers, I LOVE YOU


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I agree totally Marie! Do not blame yourself! You did everything the way you really had to do it. By law, Snowball had to have the rabies vaccine. And you did the correct thing by requesting the Merial IMRAB 3TF vaccine. Sadly, just like with us humans who have someone who is a threat to us, the police can't do anything until that person actually attempts something. That's the way it is with the rabies vaccine. Until there is a reaction, we have to obey the law.  I honestly don't know if Snowball's past health issues would have been enough for a vet who has not gone through everything with you guys to say he was not healthy enough for the vaccine. You really were stuck between a rock and a hard place.
> 
> Please take care of yourself. You can't take care of Snowball if you aren't well. :smootch:


Crystal, The problem is that less than two weeks before Snowball was scheduled to have the rabies vaccination ... we received a denied claim from PetPlan saying that Snowball had been diagnosed wth liver disease. (I don't have the letter right in front of me ... but, it was a definite diagnosis for liver disease. So, I cancelled the first scheduled appointment for the rabies vaccination ... and, kept that appointment, instead, in order for Felix and I to talk with the vet to ask why PetPlan diagnosed Snowball with liver disease. Snowball's vet did offer to write a note to PetPlan and clarify things better ... however, looking at the letter, my opinion is that it still does not specify that he does not have liver disease.

And, a week or so before THAT appointment, we had another appointment for Snowball because he had a couple of tummy upsets. In fact, the DAY that Snowball was injected with the rabies vaccine ... I told his vet that he had been licking the air a lot. She saw it herself.

So, that is why I blame myself. I still think Snowball could have been waived of this last rabies vaccination. The Merial insert is very clear that the vaccine is for "healthy" dogs. 

Also, we were made to believe that the state of VA didn't allow titers or waivers for dogs that have a history of health problems ... not true.

Crystal, thank you for your kind words and support. Love you.:smootch:



MalteseJane said:


> Marie don't feel guilty. It's not YOUR fault. If it's anybody's fault it's your vets that you told about your concern. Lets think positive now.
> 
> Crystal is right, there is nothing you could do.


Okay, I will make a big effort to think positive. Thank you, Janine, for caring and being so supportive. It means a lot to me. :wub:



Matilda's mommy said:


> checkin on you Marie and Snowball and Felix, yes I got my flu shot two weeks ago 4x, we always get ours at Walgreens, our insurance pays for all of it.
> Please take care of yourself and when you go out make sure you wash your hands, I am still sick, I have been in bed again most of the day, I don't have the sore throat now but have the sweats, chills and head cold, just feel crappy. I haven't gotten dressed in days:blink: so PLEASE Marie be careful you don't need to be sick.
> Please don't blame yourself about Snowball, your the best mommy ever, I only wish I could be like you.
> My oldest daughter had surgery yesterday and I have been to sick to be of any help to her, I'm the one who's a terrible mom.
> thank you for your prayers, I LOVE YOU


Paula, I keep on praying you feel better. Have you seen a doctor? 

Paula ... you are so dear. I have to smile when you say that you wish you could be like me. I am a mess. LOL. 

I will say prayers for your daughter, too. It is not your fault that you are sick and cannot be there with her. Now YOU are the one who is being hard on yourself!

I love you, Paula.:wub::heart:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Just another little update ...

Yesterday, our vet signed the rabies vaccination waiver. And, we also received his recent medical files with the vet's written reports. Snowball did have an upset tummy a week before the vaccination ... but, nothing considered serious. A note from Snowball's vet, written right before she gave him the vaccine says ... "He is such a sweet boy!". And, it had been written in Snowball's file ... right after the first adverse reaction to the vaccine, that he would be waivered from any future rabies vaccinations. In addition, Merial had been contacted immediately. So, his vet and staff did a great job.

Merial will be refunding us for the cost of the rabies vaccination, meds, and I guess the follow-up visits.

Snowball is doing fine. He does have a lump at the site of the vaccine injection. It will be monitored with each future vet visit.

Now the next biggie for us will be his dental ... which he will have in about three weeks. 

I wish I had a video of Snowball in the waiting area of the vet clinic yesterday. When it was time to go into the examining room ... Snowball sat on the floor in the waiting area and would not budge! Poor baby! 

Anyway, after his appointment, we took copies of the waiver and paid for his new dog license at our local treasurer's office.

And, then we took Snowball back up to Leesburg ... so that he could enjoy his much deserved walk at his favorite walking spot!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marie I am so glad Snowball is feeling better, awntie Paula loves him:wub: and his mommy too:wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> *Yes, I totally agree that donations are important for research on the rabies vaccine issues ... but, I also think that the more stories shared, will help the researchers like Dr. Dodd. That's why I referred to how Pam's story, about her angel Lola. I would not have donated if I hadn't learned more and read Lola's story. *
> 
> In other words, I believe the more people who share their stories openly ... about their pet's adverse reaction/ or death, to the rabies vaccine ... the more people wil be inclined to make donations to the right people, like Dr. Dodd.
> 
> ...


And I totally agree with your statement Marie. I am providing a link below to the Rabies Challange Fund. The Rabies Challenge Fund Charitable Trust will determine the duration of immunity conveyed by rabies vaccines. The goal is to extend the required interval for rabies boosters to 5 and then to 7 years. This project depends primarily upon grassroots gifts for funding the costs of conducting the requisite vaccine trials. 

The research began in November 2007 under the direction of Dr. Ronald Schultz and The University of Wisconsin Foundation and is now in year five. The fund has raised the required funds needed for the first five years of the study and is now seek donations to fund year six. Continuing to raise the funds is essential so the project can continue.

When we speak about "clinical based evidence" this is where it comes from. This research project will change how Rabies vaccines are administered in the future, and how rabies vaccines are legislated at the local levels. This is where the funds need to go.

Duration of Immunity Study for Rabies Vaccine - Rabies Challenge Fund


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> And I totally agree with your statement Marie. I am providing a link below to the Rabies Challange Fund. The Rabies Challenge Fund Charitable Trust will determine the duration of immunity conveyed by rabies vaccines. The goal is to extend the required interval for rabies boosters to 5 and then to 7 years. This project depends primarily upon grassroots gifts for funding the costs of conducting the requisite vaccine trials.
> 
> The research began in November 2007 under the direction of Dr. Ronald Schultz and The University of Wisconsin Foundation and is now in year five. The fund has raised the required funds needed for the first five years of the study and is now seek donations to fund year six. Continuing to raise the funds is essential so the project can continue.
> 
> ...


Dr. Dodds has already finished her 5 year study and sadly did not get the results she was expecting and we all were hoping for. But due to "immunologic memory" they are continuing the research to hopefully establish the world’s first canine rabies titer standard. If this data is further verified by challenge, it will provide a solid scientific base enabling states to incorporate titer clauses into their laws.

Summary of The Rabies Challenge Fund Duration of Immunity Study - Rabies Challenge Fund

This is why I contacted the AHVMA with their One in a Million Program. It is designed to do the research. It has helped to fund the Rabies Challenge Fund.

AHVM Foundation

Research Support


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

pammy4501 said:


> And I totally agree with your statement Marie. I am providing a link below to the Rabies Challange Fund. The Rabies Challenge Fund Charitable Trust will determine the duration of immunity conveyed by rabies vaccines. The goal is to extend the required interval for rabies boosters to 5 and then to 7 years. This project depends primarily upon grassroots gifts for funding the costs of conducting the requisite vaccine trials.
> 
> The research began in November 2007 under the direction of Dr. Ronald Schultz and The University of Wisconsin Foundation and is now in year five. The fund has raised the required funds needed for the first five years of the study and is now seek donations to fund year six. Continuing to raise the funds is essential so the project can continue.
> 
> ...


Pam, thank you so much. Can you please send this link to my FB page?

I don't know how to do it ... and, by the time someone tries to explain it to me and I finally figure it out, the week will be over!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Pam, thank you so much. Can you please send this link to my FB page?
> 
> I don't know how to do it ... and, by the time someone tries to explain it to me and I finally figure it out, the week will be over!


I sent it to you on Facebook Marie.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

LuvMyBoys said:


> I sent it to you on Facebook Marie.


Awww ... thank you so much, Laura!:tender:


----------

